# Stormraven Sprues



## Natfka (Jul 5, 2009)

I just found these pics of the new stormraven sprues. I couldnt get the pics to upload here, can someone do this? 

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2011/01/stormraven-sprue-pics.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking pretty cool! I think I spy both GK and BA symbols there in the sprues! Very cool, supports the rumors floating around out there.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmm seems like it will go together to make a large rectangular turd with thrusters on it. I might be mistaken but I think I saw some grey knight iconography but I have no idea about grey knites but all I saw was a book with a sword through it in the same quantity as the BA symbol. I think a storm raven gun ship would be useful but it is a cardboard box that supposedly can break through a planets atmosphere all by its self. I can also see some hurricane bolter batteries as well as assault cannons which could be nice to have even though I don't remember there being options for those armaments which could point to the inclusion in other inquisition codex's eg. Dark Angels, Space Marines, GREY KNIGHTS!
But other wise nice box on thrusters and if I get one I will call it Harold.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Grey knight symbols cool don't know why but a book with a sword through it is very cool
"down with reading!" just a jk I love reading.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> Hmm seems like it will go together to make a large rectangular turd with thrusters on it. I might be mistaken but I think I saw some grey knight iconography but I have no idea about grey knites but all I saw was a book with a sword through it in the same quantity as the BA symbol. I think a storm raven gun ship would be useful but it is a cardboard box that supposedly can break through a planets atmosphere all by its self. I can also see some hurricane bolter batteries as well as assault cannons which could be nice to have even though I don't remember there being options for those armaments which could point to the inclusion in other inquisition codex's eg. Dark Angels, Space Marines, GREY KNIGHTS!
> But other wise nice box on thrusters and if I get one I will call it Harold.


 all of the before mentioned wepons can be upgraded onto the stormraven in the BA codex


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> Hmm seems like it will go together to make a large rectangular turd with thrusters on it


those "thrusters", as you claim them to be, are clearly more turds to stick on the central turd


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I can hear the stormraven now.

"does this sprue make me look boxy?"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome to me... (Crosses fingers for Chapter 666 icons)


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

*waits for bitsandkits to instantly sell out of all weapon options*


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm with a couple of these kits you could build your own thunderhawk.........


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Like it. 

I definitely see some Grey Knights Icons


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

might have to just buy it to corrupt it lol, plenty of weapons, i see, plasma cannons, lascannons, assault cannons, missile launchers, hurricane bolters, possibly multi-melta and heavy bolter(s)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> *waits for bitsandkits to instantly sell out of all weapon options*


*_Rubs hands together_* Lets hope so because i can see some of those bits being difficult to shift, looks like its going to fill the same amount of space as a valk, should come in at about the same price too.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

yanlou said:


> might have to just buy it to corrupt it lol, plenty of weapons, i see, plasma cannons, lascannons, assault cannons, missile launchers, hurricane bolters, possibly multi-melta and heavy bolter(s)


Where do you see the Multi-Meltas and Heavy Bolters?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i did say possibly,


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want 2 hulls pieces lol. I wanna make a Thunderhawk!


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

OOOOOHHHHHHH... AAAAAHHHHHH... Can't wait! this is going to make me...


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

AngelofDeath said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHH... AAAAAHHHHHH... Can't wait! this is going to make me...
> 
> YouTube - The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants


HEY!!! I already posted this in the Furioso thread!! Don't copy me!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha! but I think it's awesome! lol :grin:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

For people who don't know what it can have:

May replace Twin Linked Heavy Bolter with Twin Linked Multi-Melta or Typhoon Missile Launcher

May replace Twin Linked Assault Cannon with Twin Linked Plasma Cannon or Twin Linked Lascannon

Can take Side Sponsons with Hurricane Bolters

Comes with 4 AP1 Hunter Killers


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looks like the Hurricane Bolters do go over the side doors as suspected.... the only thing I can see that looks like mounting plates for them, does have a cutout door shape to it.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Does it have a Valk. Base?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Does it have a Valk. Base?


I can what looks like a mounting point for it on one of the pieces.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm guessing it'll be a valk base given that, looking at the 4 sprue with the top plate and wings on it, the base peice does appear to have the familiar + shaped mount for one in it.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here you go.
Video of the Black-Box unboxing of the Stormraven.


----------

